# [SOLVED] HDD inacessible, Cyclic Redundancy Check



## mrsmile100 (Dec 22, 2011)

*So I was transferring data from my laptop to my external hard drive when suddenly my hard drive disconnected from my laptop. Then I pull out the USB and plug in again but there's a problem
*

although my internal HDD icon appeared in "My Computer", there's no "space usage & space left" bar. And when i click on it, it told me to format. of course i clicked cancel, which after a while this appear:

"Location is not available, I:\ is not accesible, Data error (cyclic redundancy check)

when i click the HDD properties, it says space used: 0, free space: 0

and its file system turned RAW

when i try checking for error, it says "this disk check could not be performed because Windows can't access the disk"

can someone please help me with this? Is there anyway i could save or restore the data. the hard drive is not that important, I can just buy a new one cause it has been a hassle having to handle with so many cable whenever i want to access the data 
inside. thanks a bunch

:wiggle2:


----------



## Networks (Mar 20, 2011)

Crc errors are a serious sign of trouble. What is the make model of the drive ? Drive is most likely going bad download r-studio demo scan drive if it can recover/see data buy it to get data saved off to another good drive. Replace drive


----------



## mrsmile100 (Dec 22, 2011)

It's a 1 TB Internal WD Hard Drive. Bought it 2 -3 years ago

Does back-ing up the data modifies the data?


----------



## Networks (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: HDD inacessible, Cyclic Redundancy Check*

modifies it in what manner ? A backup makes a copy of the data to another location its the same data if that is what your asking. Did you ever download r-studio and scan the drive to see if it can see any data to recover ?


----------



## mrsmile100 (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: HDD inacessible, Cyclic Redundancy Check*

because if the back up fails to retrieve every files, i need to know i can do a second attempt in retrieving those files.


----------



## Networks (Mar 20, 2011)

You can try but crc errors make it hard to get data off the drive. Try using another method/program to get an image of the drive then try to recover the data off the image. Try this tool http://www.datarescue.com/photorescue/v3/drdd.htm


----------



## mrsmile100 (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: HDD inacessible, Cyclic Redundancy Check*

I think PhotoRec might be the best. Will try and update with you. By the way, can i used 2 separate 500GB HDD for my "spoilt" 1TB HDD?


----------



## mrsmile100 (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: HDD inacessible, Cyclic Redundancy Check*

What i meant was: Can I create the disk image onto another 2 new separate 500GB HDD?


----------



## Networks (Mar 20, 2011)

No not unless you have a raid controller to Span the 2 drives together as 1 ie raid0


----------



## mrsmile100 (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: HDD inacessible, Cyclic Redundancy Check*

So this means I have to create image disk twice? 500GB by 500GB?

Just curios by the way, Is RescueDD or the PhotoRec from TestDisk a better choice?


----------



## Networks (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: HDD inacessible, Cyclic Redundancy Check*

No you need another 1TB drive to make the image to or a drive larger. You can't image twice. 

RescueDD ?? can you provide a link to this program ?

PhotoRec is to recover data files


----------



## mrsmile100 (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: HDD inacessible, Cyclic Redundancy Check*

RescueDD was the one you recommended me. 

DataRescue's DD - DRDD - data-recovery oriented device imaging made easy


----------



## Networks (Mar 20, 2011)

Ok thats in the 2nd thread you opened at least now that info is in this thread. Did younuse rescuedd to get an image ?


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: HDD inacessible, Cyclic Redundancy Check*

Personally I am a big fan of testdisk/photorec saved me multiple times from loosing data.


----------



## mrsmile100 (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: HDD inacessible, Cyclic Redundancy Check*

I just bought 2 500GB HDD so i'm gonna have to transfer those 1TB files first from my 1TB external HDD to make it available for those disk image of the files in the "spoilt" HDD since I can't copy disk image twice.
It's still transferring and have been taking few hours.

But first I'm gonna try use RescueDD first to experiment on my long ago "spoilt" Seagate HDD to see if everything goes well. If it does, then I'll be using it on my 1TB internal HDD then.

The reason I chose RescueDD is because it allows multiple attempt on data recovery. So that, in a sense, I think would be better than using TestDisk or PhotoRec?


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: HDD inacessible, Cyclic Redundancy Check*

Whatever works for you is good!!!! All the best! we are here to help you 24/7.


----------



## mrsmile100 (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: HDD inacessible, Cyclic Redundancy Check*

that's so good to hear. thanks guys :rofl: what should i do once i have gotten the disk image?


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: HDD inacessible, Cyclic Redundancy Check*

Once you get the data backed up you can crosscheck the Hard drive to see the backed up files and try to format the problem external drive.


----------



## mrsmile100 (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: HDD inacessible, Cyclic Redundancy Check*

The disk image is still in process. Total of 160GB to be gathered up. not sure if it's normal or unusually long or perhaps it's not working. Has to got to be 1 hour already

How do I transform the disk image into files and folders as they were before?


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: HDD inacessible, Cyclic Redundancy Check*

You need to locate your files manually and arrange accordingly and yes it will take some time so no need to worry.


----------



## Networks (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: HDD inacessible, Cyclic Redundancy Check*

mrsmile100, if you are doing a DD image as I suspect you are their are a few tools out there to mount the dd image as a drive letter and copy out of it that is assuming the data is in tact. The easiest tool would be ftk imager light from access data you add the image to the program and you can drill down into the file system and export the files you need. I am not sure how your doing a 1TB image to a 500GB drive as the image is a byte for byte copy of the entire drive but again you can update us on what your doing. The drive has problems ie CRC errors the image may take days to run if it even completes it all just depends on how bad a shape the drive is in heads and media etc.


----------



## mrsmile100 (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: HDD inacessible, Cyclic Redundancy Check*

I'm gonna get the image disk from my spoilt 1TB HDD to an external 1TB HDD

lol. Just found out there's 22 hours remaining. and that's for 160GB only (testing image disk on my another 160GB spoilt HDD) Imagine having to get an image disk of the 1TB HDD. That'll be more than 1 week!!!


----------



## mrsmile100 (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: HDD inacessible, Cyclic Redundancy Check*

Okay I have done the recovery on my 160GB HDD. I know it's normal the files names are not their original names

I have tried EaseUS version5.5.1 (I've heard it restores files to their original names) and I use the disk image that I got using FTK imager. However the files names are not their original names.

is there any software out there that can recover files to their original names?


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: HDD inacessible, Cyclic Redundancy Check*

I regret you will have to do it yourself, I know its a bit lengthy and frustrating process unfortunately that is the only way.


----------



## Networks (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: HDD inacessible, Cyclic Redundancy Check*

The MFT was damaged due to the crc errors. You can try r-studio it may be able to resolve some of the file name issues its worth a shot download the trial and see how it goes just add the image to r-studio and run the scan


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: HDD inacessible, Cyclic Redundancy Check*



Networks said:


> The MFT was damaged due to the crc errors. You can try r-studio it may be able to resolve some of the file name issues its worth a shot download the trial and see how it goes just add the image to r-studio and run the scan


 
Download link for R-studio:

File Recovery and Data Recovery Software. Hard Drive recovery utility


----------



## mrsmile100 (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: HDD inacessible, Cyclic Redundancy Check*

I'm having a bit of a problem here. I can't seem to get R-studio to recover data using disk image. How do you that?


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: HDD inacessible, Cyclic Redundancy Check*

Please refer the R-studio user manual:

http://www.r-tt.com/downloads/Recovery_Manual.pdf


----------



## mrsmile100 (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: HDD inacessible, Cyclic Redundancy Check*

oh ya. o just found out i should use .dsk, not .arc. my bad


----------



## mrsmile100 (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: HDD inacessible, Cyclic Redundancy Check*

good news guys. I have just finish recovered those files using R-studio through disk imaging. Im sorry it took my so long as I was waiting for the price of HDDs to drop a little. R-studio was a good recommendation. Not only I was able to retrieve my files to their original names, all the files I could remember was recovered, or at least the files I want. only 1764 files failed to be retrieved. But that was a rather small amount out of 1TB. 

Again, I owe my gratitude towards all of you who have stayed on with me for weeks. Many thanks goes to you, Networks & Rits. I'm glad I kept my patience to find the best solution and that I stumbled upon this forum. You guys are awesome. And Thank you, God.


----------



## Networks (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad it worked out on this one thanks for the follow up


----------

